# Help! my stereo fried after battery replace



## EddieGTO2004 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, i have a GTO 2004 the 5.7 and recently did a battery change and (the lady at oreilly gave me the wrong one over voltage ) and fried my stereo anyone know were can i find this fuse? inside the stock radio or the inside column fuse box? :banghead::banghead:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the battery she gave you wasn't 12 volts? sure about that? look in the manual for fuse id n location. they r color coded.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sure it didn't get hooked up backwards? It's hard to find one that isn't 6 or 12 volts. BTW I think hat fuse is under the steering wheel. That panel hinges down


----------



## EddieGTO2004 (Aug 17, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> Sure it didn't get hooked up backwards? It's hard to find one that isn't 6 or 12 volts. BTW I think hat fuse is under the steering wheel. That panel hinges down


also did hook up backwards accidently the new battery had the negative and positive vice versa and didnt look at first but good thing it was slight tap i took it off right away...(i was pissed when i went back to return the battery with the lady) i got the right one and hooked it up and turned right up no fry just the strereo i checked all the fuses also the radio but all good...the the stock radio has a fuse behind it?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Reversing the polarity on a radio may not blow a fuse but it could take out a transistor or a pre driver or both.
Diodes are like a one way gate to protect these components but all bets are off when you reverse the polarity.
Did you smell anything or hear a pop out of the radio when you did this?
The board in it may have surface mounted components and I only know one tech that has the equipment to work on these boards.
Look in your manual and find the radio fuse and don't just look at it test it with a DMM and if you don't have one replace the fuse with a new one.
If this isn't it you may have to source another radio.


----------



## EddieGTO2004 (Aug 17, 2015)

Goat Roper said:


> Reversing the polarity on a radio may not blow a fuse but it could take out a transistor or a pre driver or both.
> Diodes are like a one way gate to protect these components but all bets are off when you reverse the polarity.
> Did you smell anything or hear a pop out of the radio when you did this?
> The board in it may have surface mounted components and I only know one tech that has the equipment to work on these boards.
> ...



thanks for your help bro...i found some posts around the web with the same situation as mine on a gto and the 2 guys just switched the fuse and the stereo turned on( hope so ) 

i didnt hear anything inside but outside i heard the fans turn on tomorrow ima check all fuses that everything is working. 

i checked all the fuses inside the car and outside and they look good... everything else works except the radio but ima double check on wipers and check the laternator and fans...(forgot to check those)

tomorrow ill update to see i fix it problably help someone else in the future...atriot:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hopefully the fuse protected it and you can't always tell visually with fuses so it can look good but still be blown.
It is a good sign that others have gone through this and their radios survived.
Usually a fan will just turn backwards when you reverse polarity but it doesn't hurt the fan.
Get a cheapo DMM to check fuses (continuity) and always take them out of the holder to test so you don't get a false reading.


----------



## EddieGTO2004 (Aug 17, 2015)

Goat Roper said:


> Hopefully the fuse protected it and you can't always tell visually with fuses so it can look good but still be blown.
> It is a good sign that others have gone through this and their radios survived.
> Usually a fan will just turn backwards when you reverse polarity but it doesn't hurt the fan.
> Get a cheapo DMM to check fuses (continuity) and always take them out of the holder to test so you don't get a false reading.


thanks bro...i bought a ford removal stereo kit and got the stereo out and the fuse was blown and change it it and works now. Thanks for your help its my first GTO:thumbsup:so im learning all this goodies.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Excellent!
Glad to hear you didn't need to replace your radio.


----------

